# Wound Dressing with Honey



## tom h. (May 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
This is a very serious subject that we need to discuss with our doctors. They will not listen to you and will probly look at you like you've lost your mind but stick with it. The use of Honey in wound care goes back the days of Moses and the bible. Using Honey in wound care was the main source of wound care dressing before 1950 when antibotics came into use and pushed on doctors by the pharmaticual companys. At that time the antibotics was a very good product but like all things that man comes up with to replace what God has given us it has just about used up its usefullness. Staph disease has become antibotice resistant. The medical term is MRSA. When treated with antibotics it will finially go dormant. But it will come back some day and usually at the worst possible time. When treated with Honey MRSA will die the Honey kills the disease (not dormant) "dead".
My wife went into the hospital in Houston, Texas on Jan 24,2006 and was opperated on for an anurisum on her aroda. The surgery went ok but the after care was very bad. She contracted a disease called VRE (honey also kills VRE) and also contracted MRSA. She progressively got worse until the point that I was not sure that she would ever leave there. Then I read an artical in the America Bee Journal about "The use of Honey in Wound Care". So I started researching the internet for information on this subject. I was very surprised to find a lot of information concerning wound care and honey. I began to try to tell the doctors that were treating my wife what I had found out. I made several copies of crinical research of wounds infected with MRSA. They were what they call Blind Studies so they could tell which worked best Honey or Antibiotics. In all most every case the Honey out done the antibotics. A lot of the cases using Honey was healed in six weeks. Needless to say I was talking to deaf ears the doctors have their minds closed to anything except what the pharmacutical companies say.
I finialy had to take my wife out of the hospital in Houston and came home to the local hospital the Wound Care Doctor came in and unwrapped all of her wounds, One on her stomach about 7" long, one on her shoulder about 4" long, a bed sore or ulcer on her butt about 5" in diamiter, all of the wounds were infected the WC Doctor asked me what I thought. I replied "you don't want to know what I think" I had already put him in the same class as the doctors in houston. He came back at me with " NO, I really want to know what do you think". I looked at him for a minute and said "HONEY, put honey on those wounds and they will heal up. His reply to me was " you really think so? (I nodded yes) Let do it. Do you have any honey?" I said "yes, I do. I'll have it up here in the morning".
The next day we started to use Honey on her wounds and now the shoulder wound is completely healed up and the one on her stomach is less than and inch long and almost healed up. the one on her butt is less than 2" dia about half inch deep will problly be healed up in a month. The VRE was gone in six weeks the MRSA is dead. No more staph disease. The doctor at the rehab unit came the wifes room the other day and Looking at me said "You sure made a believer out of me". The internal medicin doctor was amazed at the fact that the honey had destroyed the VRE in her intestinal tract.
My one goal in life now is to let as many doctors know that we need to go back to the use of honey in hospitals and wound care clinics.
Staph disease is so predomant in hospitals today that people assume they may get infected in the hospital. That does not have to be the case. Its kind of up to us the BeeKeepers to spread the word to our doctors and nurses in our community.
WE DON'T HAVE TO LIVE WITH DISEASE IN OUR HOSPITALS.

This Articial has been published at:
http://www.manukahoneyusa.com/multiple-open-sore-testimony.htm

[ August 23, 2006, 10:13 AM: Message edited by: tom h. ]


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

Harnessing honey's healing powers


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

Yes, we beekeepers need to get the word out. I have signs about honey's healing powers at my booth at the farmer's market and people are really interested and shocked really. In some parts of the world hospitals can buy iradiated honey to use in the OR when performing surgery and for aftercare. So this ancient information is slowly going mainstream. I think with all of the antibiotic resistant strains of bacteria that this is really the way to go. Theresa.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

During a routine physical a couple of years back while chatting with the doctor, I mentioned keeping bees and asked him about honey for wound dressing. He told me a simple saturated sugar solution accompolishes the same thing. My understanding (which may be incorrect) is that saturated sugar solutions, including but not limited to honey, prevent bacteria from growing by dehydrating them.


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

The doctor is only paritally correct. The antibacterial properties are due to three major characteristics of honey. The first is the osmolarity which cause the bacteria to dehydrate as the doctor mentioned. Apparently saturated sugar solutions are used to treat wounds and burns. However the next two characteristics are lacking in simple sugar solution: acidity and hydrogen peroxide production. The acidity of honey is around a four which is an inhospitable environment for bacteria. Hydrogen Peroxide is produced by the interaction of the glucose in the honey and the bodily fluids of the wound patient. In addition it has been noted that some floral source honeys are better than others at producing this hydrogen peroxide effect. Pretty amazing. If you'd like to learn more I reccomend a compact little book called 'Honey: The Gourmet Medicine'. Pretty amazing creatures we keep. Theresa.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks for the great info all..... I know 
what I'll be reaching for the next time I
get a nasty cut.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I decided to test the healing properties of honey myself this summer after receiving a pretty nasty muffler burn on my arm while working on my tractor. I cleaned and dressed the wound daily with my raw honey and kept it covered until it healed. This is the only burn I have ever had that did not give me a raised scar after healing. And there was no red inflamation that always seems to accompany a burn a few days after receiving it. I was very pleased with the outcome and I need no more proof.
However, convincing the physicans and pharmaceuticals to take a serious look at it will be a real challenge. I don't mean to knock the industry but the truth is that it all revolves around money. There is no money in prescribing "honey" to patients. Just look at how the phamraceutical companies have evolved over the years. When I was young you went to the doctor and "he" knew what drug was best to treat your condition. Now the advertising agencies that represent pharmeceuticals on TV are convincing "you" what you need to have your doctor prescribe for you. What the heck does an Ad Agency know about medicine or whats right for me??? It's all about money and greed, and common sense is out the window. 
Hope I didn't offend any doctors out there, but thats the way I see it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

And then there are the enzymes the bees add to the honey, some of which are antibacterial...


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

From Mike Burgett's chapter 'Antibiotic Systems in Nectar, Honey, and Pollen' appearing in "Honey Bee Pests, Predators, & Diseases':

"Little or no peroxide is present in fully ripened Apis mellifera honey (less than 18.6 persent moisture)" 


>If you'd like to learn more I reccomend a compact little book called 'Honey: The Gourmet Medicine'

Thanks for the recommendation. I already have the book.

[ August 22, 2006, 11:41 PM: Message edited by: Dick Allen ]


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

There are some doctors around here familiar with it. As is the wound care clinical nurse specialist. 

THe problem with pharmaceutical grade material is that it would have to be sterilized or something that would ruin a lot of the properties of the honey (the way grocery store honey has lost its raw flavor).

The problem with it being developed as a treatment is that no company will make a bunch of money off of it. NHB spokesman made it sound research is not being done on this.

After aorta surgery I can understand an abdominal wound and a butt sore, but how the heck did she get something on her shoulder?


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

Dick, if you read the section in the book refering to the hydrogen peroxide formation it states that although no hydrogen peroxide is present in the honey in it's pure state, when you apply the honey to the wound the glucose in the honey reacts with the bodily fluids to create hydrogen peroxide. 

Glucose + water + oxygen becomes hydrogen peroxide + gluconic acid. They gave the chemical formula but I will spare us the academics. 

Moreover, it only happens at the interface of the honey and the wound so the honey above the wound remains pure until the honey below has been 'activated' thus producing a time released antimicrobial action. I think that's pretty cool.
Hope this clarifies. Theresa.

[ August 23, 2006, 06:19 AM: Message edited by: gardenbees ]


----------



## tom h. (May 28, 2006)

Thank you Gardenbees,
for explanining the hydrogen perosxide.
HP is not good for a wound in it normal state. too strong actually kills tissue but in a gradual state that is in honey it is only produced if the wound starts to delute with body fluides.
I have also shared this testamonie with Manuka Honey USA. For Pics of the wounds and their conditions see the following link
http://www.manukahoneyusa.com/multiple-open-sore-testimony.htm
I am convinced that your right MIKE ITS ALL ABOUT MONEY.
While in Houston I talked to several of the doctors in that hospital about using Honey in her wound and this was the Responce I got:
We know that honey is good for her wounds BUT this hospital does NOT Pratice Alternative Medicin and that what Honey is considered to be. 
My responce to that was "well they need to Practise something because what they are doing is Killing People with infection.

My finial comment concerning is the shoulder and stomach is the two ends of the Incesion that the surgerons made for the opperation.


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

From my understanding the HP produced is a weak form of HP and allows the wound to heal from the 'inside out' some hospitals are using honey in burn wards they have found out that the honey helps to keep the skin from sticking to the dressings. Also I don't think that processed (pasteurized) honey would be to efficient as the anti-bodies are killed. IMHO, raw honey would probably be the best.
Check out this site for more medical research and properties of items from the hive. http://apitherapy.blogspot.com/ 
You may have to cut and paste.
Honey was found to be used approx 3500BC by the Pharaohs and Queens "doctors.

[ August 26, 2006, 02:42 PM: Message edited by: SilverFox ]


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Honey and refined cane sugar both have an important place in fibrovacularized wounds and seem to help control pseudomanads little liturature in published on it but it definitely helps well granulated wounds.


----------



## RogerC (Aug 21, 2006)

You should all remember the two basic rules that apply to Doctors, Pharmaceutical Companies, Politicians and anyone with a vested interest.
Rule 1. Whatever they tell you it's never the complete truth.
Rule 2. Whatever they say they are talking about they are really talking about money.
What's in it for the fat cats if I can go get a 1lb jar of honey to treat my burns, scratches and cuts so they they heal quickly and never fester. 
I once worked for a phamaceutical company. One of the products was a throat lozenge that cost 4 cents a tin to make (yes! 4 cents) The price over the counter? $2.25 (yes! $2.25). Try taking a little honey in lemon juice or cider vinegar next time you have a sore throat and then laugh while you think about $2.25 a tin.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Personally, I think it's ludicrous to expect a hospital or doctor to run to the local beekeeper and buy honey for wound dressings. I imagine there are legal issues involved besides the fat cats and big pharmaceutical companies making mega-bucks.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

It wasn't ludicrous for the Pharoahs of Egypt to run to the local beekeeper for honey. 

Of course there were not too many malpractice lawyers standing in their way either.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I was just prescribed bananas and peanut butter last week, for potassium buildup. Why not honey. or do I have the only good doc left?


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

For you guys who are unhappy about honey not being used medically there are some companies that do.

http://www.medihoney.com/


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

Dick; re-read my post.  
Very interesting web site, I forwarded it to a number of people including one of my Doctors.


----------



## tom h. (May 28, 2006)

Well, Dick Allen,
Let me put it this way, If it were your wife lying there dieing of infection you might not think it ludicrous to do what ever works to heal her body.
Latest update her stomach wound is now healed as well as her shoulder wound. her bed sore on her back is about one third the size that it was three months when we started using the honey. And MY concern is not the pharmacital companies as much as it is the hospitals and doctors that have closed their minds to good medical treatments.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

i wrote that i think it is ludicrous to expect a hospital or doctor to go to the local beekeeper and purchase honey in today's litigous society. i did write that. i still believe it. it is ludicrous to truly expect a hospital or doctor to go the the nearest bee hive for medical honey. 

i also posted the medihoney link, too.


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

Yep, that's why you get your own honey and apply is yourself if the doctor refuses. I'm an RN and I would not have a problem with a family member insisting on a non traditional healing method if all of the conventional ones were not working. Theresa.


----------



## space bee (Jan 16, 2006)

gardenbees, I sent you a PM.

[ September 11, 2006, 02:30 PM: Message edited by: space bee ]


----------



## tom h. (May 28, 2006)

Dick, I got my honey from a source in flordia called Manuka Honey USA they import Medicinal grade honey from New Zealand. And I hope to God that you never have to experience what I am going through. I am getting a feeling that you are a doctor. That is the only reason that I can see for you to defend this possition.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Tom H. I sent you a private message.

[ September 13, 2006, 10:57 PM: Message edited by: Dick Allen ]


----------



## tom h. (May 28, 2006)

Hi Dick Allen,
I got your message and replied to it on personal email. Hope every thing is ok with you. I would like to publicly say I'm sorry for thinking you might be a doctor.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

I wish I had their money.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

http://www.wired.com/news/technology/medtech/0,71925-0.html?tw=rss.index 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This was posted in the Forum section by CAM

I think this thread started out as Wound Dressing


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

i found this for anyone interested-

honey for medical use


----------



## space bee (Jan 16, 2006)

Does anyone have experience or advice for treating a deep but narrow tunneling bedsore with honey? It is about 0.5cm in diameter and 4.2cm deep. 
How do I get the honey into such an small opening and make it go all the way down? Do I need to pack the cavity, or is the honey itself packing enough?

[ December 09, 2006, 09:39 AM: Message edited by: space bee ]


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Space Bee,

I've been treating my cat's wound that is very similar. As I stated on the other wound dressing thread floating around here, I mix honey with Tumeric and a small amount of water. You can actually dilute the honey just a tad, and get the same results. I use an eye dropper to dispense on top of the wound. I just keep letting it drizzle into the wound. Use distilled water or a good water source though. For my cat, she doesn't seem to be having problems, in fact, it's amazing how much she is healing. The more I analyse this wound, it really looks like a bullet wound, but its hard to see. I've treated a dog with a bullet wound, using his same method. Worked beautifully too.

As for my cat, I also give her a dropper full of this concoction by mouth as well. Honey and Tumeric for open wounds, boils, burns, etc., goes back thousands of years. If you want to study more about it, it's in a lot of Ayurvedic literature and references.

Here is a web article that I found if your're interested:

http://www.bytheplanet.com/WorldHealth/Ayurveda/tumeric.htm

[ December 09, 2006, 04:37 PM: Message edited by: Cyndi ]


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

Space Bee,
You could try irrigating the wound with a syringe that has a small piece of flexible tubing attached to the tip. In that fashion you could insert the tubing into the wound and infuse as much solution as it would hold. Try medical supply stores for those supplies. Theresa.


----------

